# Noa Perle by Chacharel



## Tonitra (Oct 12, 2006)

Has anyone else tried this? I gather its a recent release.
In any case, I bought it today and LOVE it. It's just the fragrance I was looking for for an everday scent. And it comes with the most adorable mini purse-size bottle. Just wanted to share my latest purchase.


----------

